# DEMOCRATS WILL REGRET THIS DAY........REMEMBER THIS CONSERVATIVES, THEY FIRED THE FIRST SHOT !



## nononono (Dec 18, 2019)

*WE WILL NEVER FORGET............!

YOU DEMOCRATS WILL DEEPLY REGRET ..............!*


----------



## nononono (Dec 20, 2019)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS





*


----------

